# Samsung MAX-G55 sin salida mudo solicito circuito



## josse (Jul 17, 2011)

Amigos, tengo este equipo para reparar,tiene en la salida un TDA 8920 BJ ,lo unico que consegui fue un pdf  con el datashee ,despues del resto del equipo no consegui nada y no se como trabaja esta fuente  con esos componentes,cambie el tda 8920bj y todo sigue igual, mudo y sin ruido otra pregunta tendra modo service?, gracias por adelantado espero respuesta buena o mala, la sea.Saludos Josse.


----------



## pandacba (Jul 17, 2011)

El reso del equipo enciende?  realiza todas las funciones?

Es el modelo que tiene fuente conmutada? si es ese ,  es el que tiene amplifadores calse D de philips el CI proporcion 2 X 50W

Si tenes la hoja de datos es muy simple realizar las verificaciones en primer lugar si llegan a los piner 17 y 14 +25V y a los pines 20 y 23 -25V, fijarse si la tensión en el pin mode no corresponde a mute, por otro lado con un pequeño amplificador en la entrda de cada canal verificar si hay señal de audio, porque el problema puede estar en la etapa previa

Todas esas pruebas se pueden hacer sin tener el diagrama solo aplicando un poco de criterio lógico, si se conoce la estructura de un equipo de audio


----------



## josse (Jul 18, 2011)

Amigo pandacba te agradezco la ayuda, conozco la estructura de audio pero analogico no me llevo muy bien con la electronica digital y siempre me maneje con diagramas del equipo que reparo pero veo que esta vez tendre que utilizar mas el cerebro,te comento que la fuente entrega +28v0lts y -31volts de la fuente es lo que mas necesitaria saber sobre su dispocicion.Saludos JOSSE.


----------



## pandacba (Jul 18, 2011)

Tene cuidado que no ste vya a romper, no hay repuesto en el pais de esa fueñne, yo lo tuve que traer de inglaterra, para arreglar un equipo de esos.
Por algun lado tengo una parte del esquema de ese equipo, las tensiones tienen que ser simetricas, trata como te dije en la entrada a los CI de potencia  de ver si llega auido hasta alli.
ya te busco alguna info adicional


----------



## cites (Jul 18, 2011)

hola pandacba subo el diagrama  yo tengo el equipo y el problema es que esta en stanby y no enciende el equipo  pero si lo dejas un rato sale la demo del equipo mostrando las funciones  pero apretas el boton para darle arranque y amaga pero no enciende , no hice muchas mediciones porque no tuve poco tiempo


----------



## pandacba (Jul 18, 2011)

ok gracias, estudiaremos un poco el circuito, ya que hay varias versiones del mismo


----------



## josse (Jul 19, 2011)

Buenos dias Amigos, este es el cuarto intento de enviarles respuesta a pandacba y a cites, cada vez que les envio respuesta no sube a la pagina,les comento que esta placa esta diceñada para 5 variantes de equipos,el tema ademas se complica un poco para conseguir los materiales de la fuente,con respecto a la misma les digo si alguno tiene el circuito por que no es facil seguir su coneccionado ya que es doble faz el impreso y posee componentes complicados por lo menos para mi.muy muy bueno el diagrama, gracias dobles a ustedes dos y a la pagina tambien.Saludos JOSSE.


----------



## pandacba (Jul 20, 2011)

EL CI de la fuente no se consigue aún en nuestro pais, yo lo compre afuera me queda uno.

No has comentado si hiciste las pruebas mencionadas para saber si problema eta en la salida o en el didtribidor de señal, que es un selector electrónico controlado via I2C


----------



## josse (Jul 20, 2011)

Hola feliz dia a todos los amigos de la pagina,estuve ampliando el plano ya que se ve muy pequeño, note que el diagrama tiene 2 integrados de salida en configuracion puente cada uno,mientras que mi equipo tiene 1 solo en salida estereo ademas tengo que ver el tema de la fuente, esta noche me ocupare del monstruo,vere si lo domino, luego te comento que paso.Saludos JOSSE.


----------



## juan1606 (Jun 23, 2012)

yo tengo un modelo paresido 
y este apesar que tiene input de audio corecto 
22v+/-
y ya le desconecte el mute y aun asi no tengo salida
te dejo el diagrama a ver si tu logras hacerlo hablar y me escribes que hicictes *deboseguirlasnormasdelforo@forosdeelectronica.com*


----------



## charles0202 (Dic 29, 2015)

Hola a  todos:

Tengo lo siguiente:

MAX-DG56 MAX-G56 MAX-G55 MAX-DG54 MAX-DG53__Samsung__Audio

MAX-DG56_G56_G55_DG54_DG53__0. Cover.pdf
MAX-DG56_G56_G55_DG54_DG53__1. Precaution.pdf
MAX-DG56_G56_G55_DG54_DG53__2. Product Specification.pdf
MAX-DG56_G56_G55_DG54_DG53__3. Disassembly & Reassembly.pdf
MAX-DG56_G56_G55_DG54_DG53__4. Troubleshooting.pdf
MAX-DG56_G56_G55_DG54_DG53__5. Exploded View & Part List (Ver2.0).pdf
MAX-DG56_G56_G55_DG54_DG53__5. Exploded View & Part List.pdf
MAX-DG56_G56_G55_DG54_DG53__6. PCB Diagram.pdf
MAX-DG56_G56_G55_DG54_DG53__7. Schematic Diagram.pdf

Como hago para subir el diagrama esta en pdf.
La opcion de Adjuntar archivos, no me lo permite.

Atte.

Charles Palacios Navarro


----------

